# Pro Tools Aplication Has Stopped Working (APPCRASH)



## hype88 (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm running 32-Bit Vista Ultimate and installed Pro Tools 8 LE with an Mbox 2.. It all installed but when I click the Pro Tools LE icon I get the windows prompt of:

*Pro Tools Application has Stopped Working*

If I click view problem details I get this...

*Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	ProToolsLE.exe
Application Version:	8.0.0.314
Application Timestamp:	4937ac38
Fault Module Name:	kernel32.dll
Fault Module Version:	6.0.6000.16820
Fault Module Timestamp:	49952034
Exception Code:	e06d7363
Exception Offset:	0001b09e
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	8c23
Additional Information 2:	ff7e1d3705a0b681fabed06bfa930d0d
Additional Information 3:	f516
Additional Information 4:	4df6d0e973f0e27a7b6335d753cee4f9
*


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi have you tried system restore to a time when it was working


----------



## hype88 (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks for replying...

i installed it 2 nights ago and that error happened on my first attempt to ever open Pro Tools.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi i would uninstall and reinstall


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Update your system with Vista SP1.


----------



## jahama (Jul 13, 2009)

I have the same error message. I have vista, and I uninstalled pro tools and re-installed it but it still isn't working


----------



## herojig (Sep 29, 2004)

hi there, any luck with this one? I have a similar crash with M-Powered (same version) in XP SP2. It's a new install, which went well, but crashes on app start. I uninstalled/reinstalled, no luck...arg.

tried on a win7 machine, same thing...strange one!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi herojig please start your own thread please this is a old thread and you will not get the attention you need posting here


----------

